# Airplane Surveying Help(He 100)



## bigZ (Feb 18, 2007)

I am currently in the adveance stage of completing a survey of the Heinoen HK-1(Finlans only record breaking plane) using photogrametry(a process of extracting accurate 3D data from photographs).

For my next project I would like to model the Heinkel He 100D. I would appreciate some help. What I require is high resolution scans from negatives or photographs taken from negatives(not book images). Any help would be appreciated in return I would supply a 5 view plus isometric of the plane once complete for any help.

The model you see below is the photogrametric model(accurate but not presentable) and is the the first stage. From this I export the 3D data to a CAD program in my case Solidworks and clean the model up and include detail such as rivets nuts and bolts etc. 

This will take a year at least as He 100 has very little measurement data and all the photos will be archive rather than the calibrated ones I took for the HK-1. The HK-1 project has any accuracy of less than 1mm in all 3 axis's although on the He 100 I expect it to be less accurate.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmm, that is a tall order. The last flying one (Was actually a Casa) crashed a few years ago.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 25, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Hmm, that is a tall order. The last flying one (Was actually a Casa) crashed a few years ago.



 Sure your talking about the Heinkel He 100D photographs?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoops, my bad! I was thinking He-111.


----------

